# The SBHonline Community Daily > Books, Movies, and TV >  >  THE ORDER by Daniel Silva

## amyb

I think Fans of Silvas Gabriel Allon will enjoy this latest thriller set in Venice, Rome and Vatican City.

A good mystery and a very informative Epilogue as Silva explains the history behind his tale.

----------


## andynap

I like Silva. Thanks

----------


## amyb

YMMV.

----------


## andynap

> YMMV.



Huh?

----------


## amyb

keep in mind it is historical fiction.

----------


## andynap

> keep in mind it is historical fiction.



I still don’t understand.

----------


## amyb

Lots of Vatican intrigue...

----------


## jcmc

love silva. missed that one,thanks for telling us about it.

----------


## amyb

Brand new!

----------


## elgreaux

> Huh?



Your Mileage May Vary

----------


## andynap

> Your Mileage May Vary



Thanks Ellen I know what it means and who originally coined it. I didnt understand how it applied to my reply that I liked Silva.

----------


## Dennis

> Thanks Ellen I know what it means and who originally coined it. I didn’t understand how it applied to my reply that I liked Silva.




interested in who originally “coined” it?

----------


## JEK

> interested in who originally coined it?



221EF44B-6467-4BFA-9004-5E02CB10BD21.jpeg

no attribution given. May be the same guy who coined lol or lmao :cool:

----------


## andynap

> interested in who originally coined it?



I know it existed before. I saw it on social media way back. I was talking about coined here.

----------


## amyb

MikeR is my guess.

----------


## andynap

> MikeR is my guess.



Would be good guess.

----------


## JEK

Search shows the first usage (coined) was by a poster called NYCFred back in ought seven

----------


## amyb

Great research..thanks John. 

Not surprised.My other guess was Voosh, like his IMHO.

----------


## andynap

A poster called NYCFred.   :Big Laugh:

----------


## amyb

I miss him, his wit, and his commentaries. 

I know we should not put anything into our ears other than our elbows. I think of Fred every time I pick up a Q-tip. Fred was right. French ones are indeed well made.

----------


## rivertrash

Enjoyed it.  Thanks for the heads-up, Amy.

----------


## amyb

My pleasure, fellow reader.  Hi to Cecie

----------


## julianne

His books are also so well-researched. I agree, Amy---this is a good one.

----------


## amyb

Thanks Julianne. Nice to know.

----------

